# Mizuno gyuto geometry suitable for leftys?



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2015)

Im taking a pretty hard look at the Miz Hontanren series wa gyutos that JCK carries http://japanesechefsknife.com/HontanrenSeries.html#Hontanren
Im speaking with Koki about potentially ordering a left handed version of this gyuto, which cost substantially more. Does anybody have a choil shot or some thoughts about whether or not the regular Miz gyutos are comfortable enough for left handed users? Im sure a specially ordered lefty gyuto might be a tad nicer for me, but if the difference is nothing drastic i would rather save the extra cash and just buy a regular one in stock. Thanks.
Oh, FWIW I actually owned a Miz gyuto several years ago...and I cant for the life of me remember really any of the details about it :biggrin: I was happy with the profile and the edge retention...thats all i remember.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge that knife just needs a lefty D handle. I believe you have that option for the same price. No?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> To the best of my knowledge that knife just needs a lefty D handle. I believe you have that option for the same price. No?



right. I can order the Miz with a lefty d shape for no additional charge. However, there is also an option at the top of the page for a "left handed version to be special ordered" which takes on an additional fee.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2015)

Ignore that.
(For that knife)


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2015)

I have the right handed version BTW.

Very nice knife.


----------



## designdog (Apr 27, 2015)

I have had that knife for seven years now, bought stock from Koki. And I am, for my sins, left handed. I can tell you that it makes no difference whatsoever. I wouldn't even worry about the handle.

If you are super picky and you perceive a % grind favoring the right side (I never saw it) then it is no big deal to simply change that small degree in sharpening. And it is a lot of fun to sharpen that knife!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2015)

designdog said:


> I have had that knife for seven years now, bought stock from Koki. And I am, for my sins, left handed. I can tell you that it makes no difference whatsoever. I wouldn't even worry about the handle.
> 
> If you are super picky and you perceive a % grind favoring the right side (I never saw it) then it is no big deal to simply change that small degree in sharpening. And it is a lot of fun to sharpen that knife!



I am not super picky in this regard at all. Ive used numerous knives that were supposed favor right handed users and usually I dont have issues. The only reason I ask is because JCK has that option at the top of the page so I just wanted to make sure there wasnt some wild asymmetry before I order. And yes, I dont have issues at all using righty d shape handles, but considering they will adjust the handle for a lefty free of charge I will probably take advantage of that.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 27, 2015)

hey i went to the URL as i do not remember as to the sharpening grind . Well, it states 50:50 grind for the gyuto and that there is no extra charge for a lefty D handle.( click in handle box selector) 

http://japanesechefsknife.com/HontanrenSeries.html#Hontanren
Hv fun..


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2015)

zitangy said:


> hey i went to the URL as i do not remember as to the sharpening grind . Well, it states 50:50 grind for the gyuto and that there is no extra charge for a lefty D handle.( click in handle box selector)
> 
> http://japanesechefsknife.com/HontanrenSeries.html#Hontanren
> Hv fun..



Oh wow. I did not notice the 50/50 grind info. Yes the lefty adjustment for the d shape handle is free of charge, but my only concern was for the " Left Handed Version must be special ordered" line at the very top of the page. In any event, I feel safe just getting a regular stock Miz now. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's still fairly asymmetric (~70/30) they just list the edge bevel as 50/50...still shouldn't be an issue as I'm betting you've probably used more righty's than lefty's

My only problem is they seem to run a bit short...love the profile.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

chinacats said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still fairly asymmetric (~70/30) they just list the edge bevel as 50/50...still shouldn't be an issue as I'm betting you've probably used more righty's than lefty's
> 
> My only problem is they seem to run a bit short...love the profile.



Im a 240-250mm guy usually so whenever I get one Ill just grab a 270mm. Koki already confirmed that I could get one with a 255mm edge length. Which is the sweet spot for me I think


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 28, 2015)

The one I just sold I wouldn't say it was suitable for a lefty, but it was a custom order.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

Just got an email from Koki if anyone is interested. 

RE: Mizuno 270mm gyuto Akitada Hontanren Series (Genuine Forged Series, Blue Steel No.2)
Koki Iwahara 6:30 AM Keep this message at the top of your inbox 




Thank you very much for waiting update with patience.



Yes. We received update from Mizuno Tanrenjo on today.



Master Mizuno explains that GF-29R Wa Gyuto 270mm has 50/50 blade grind angle and 50/50 edge shape, therefore both Right Hander and Left Hander can use it without any problem and Master Mizuno does not make left handed version.



GF-29R is suitable for left hand users and if you would like, Mizuno Tanrejo will adjust the D Shaped Handle adjusted for left hander too.


----------



## maiko (Apr 28, 2015)

My Miz 240 is 50-50. I ordered the octagonal handle, which you should consider if you want lefty-friendly but easier to re-sell.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

maiko said:


> My Miz 240 is 50-50. I ordered the octagonal handle, which you should consider if you want lefty-friendly but easier to re-sell.



:biggrin: yes in all honesty i do take in consideration how easy a knife is to resell when purchasing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is the cladding reactive in these knives?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Is the cladding reactive in these knives?



Prettty middle of the road reactivity as far as soft iron cladding goes.


----------



## designdog (Apr 28, 2015)

I also have the 270. Somehow the length and weight makes it a different knife. I would not buy it again...


----------



## chinacats (Apr 28, 2015)

Can someone post a choil shot please? I have to see the fifty/fifty grind to believe it.


----------



## maiko (Apr 28, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Is the cladding reactive in these knives?



yes. when it was new, it reacted instantly to onions. it has since taken on a light gray patina and it does not react much at all anymore during a normal home prep session, even without immediate wiping.


----------



## maiko (Apr 28, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Can someone post a choil shot please? I have to see the fifty/fifty grind to believe it.


i would if i could, but its off site at the moment getting a new handle installed.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm following this thread with interest. Been tempted by the Miz Honyaki and had previously considered the Swedish stainless. I like the markings on the side they use to match Carter and Takeda. It's one thing to have an edge 50/50 but the grind is another.


----------



## maiko (Apr 30, 2015)

tjangula, The stainless mizunos might have a different grind altogether. I believe they are a bit thinner and lighter based on the specs posted on JCK.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 30, 2015)

maiko said:


> tjangula, The stainless mizunos might have a different grind altogether. I believe they are a bit thinner and lighter based on the specs posted on JCK.



Thanks appreciate it, anyone have input on the Mizuno Honyaki?


----------



## zitangy (May 1, 2015)

It is indeed abt 50:50 and furthermore.. the edge bevel is very small indeed . less than 1 mm. I wouldnt even call it a "bevel face". If you prefer a less blade heavy knife.. it pays to get an ebony handle.

rgds
d


----------



## Chuckles (May 1, 2015)

The original Mizuno Honyakis are noticeably more asymmetric than the more recent ones. I think the new stock would be fine for a lefty. The beastly original gangster Mizuno Honyakis not so much.


----------



## zitangy (May 1, 2015)

as requested.. choil shot taken with mobile phone. Hope tht it works..
rgds D


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback all. Looks as if the pic didn't make it thru but I'm glad to hear I'll be able to keep the Miz Honyaki on my want list


----------



## Salty dog (May 2, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Thanks appreciate it, anyone have input on the Mizuno Honyaki?



IMO. Their stainless is a generic knife.

The other ones they make are a little special.


----------



## zitangy (May 4, 2015)

I try again yo post the pics.. Here goes...


----------



## maiko (May 4, 2015)

thanks for posting pics of your honyaki...hard to tell that its 50-50...almost looks lefty-biased, but its probably just my eyes playing tricks on me


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 4, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Im taking a pretty hard look at the Miz Hontanren series wa gyutos that JCK carries http://japanesechefsknife.com/HontanrenSeries.html#Hontanren
> Im speaking with Koki about potentially ordering a left handed version of this gyuto, which cost substantially more. Does anybody have a choil shot or some thoughts about whether or not the regular Miz gyutos are comfortable enough for left handed users? Im sure a specially ordered lefty gyuto might be a tad nicer for me, but if the difference is nothing drastic i would rather save the extra cash and just buy a regular one in stock. Thanks.
> Oh, FWIW I actually owned a Miz gyuto several years ago...and I cant for the life of me remember really any of the details about it :biggrin: I was happy with the profile and the edge retention...thats all i remember.



Mizuno are asymmetrically ground blades, and are hand specific. Mizuno stainless I don't know, never handled one.


----------



## maiko (May 5, 2015)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Mizuno are asymmetrically ground blades, and are hand specific. Mizuno stainless I don't know, never handled one.


Marko, are you saying that *all non-stainless Mizuno* blades are asymmetrically ground blades and hand-specific? If so, how do you square this with the indirect quote from Master Mizuno that appears in this thread (quoted below)?



labor of love said:


> Just got an email from Koki if anyone is interested.
> 
> RE: Mizuno 270mm gyuto Akitada Hontanren Series (Genuine Forged Series, Blue Steel No.2)
> Koki Iwahara 6:30 AM Keep this message at the top of your inbox
> ...


----------



## designdog (May 5, 2015)

Perhaps it is worth mentioning the really outstanding quality of the steel/forging/treating that Mizuno does. I have a lot of knives, many that I like even more than my Mizunos, but none that give me the enjoyment and results in sharpening than their blue steel. They just feel so good on the stones, and they get really, really sharp. I have gyutos and traditional single bevels, and they are the same.

Recently I have sanded down some of my older Mizunos. They respond very well to refinishing as well...


----------



## chinacats (May 5, 2015)

maiko said:


> Marko, are you saying that *all non-stainless Mizuno* blades are asymmetrically ground blades and hand-specific? If so, how do you square this with the indirect quote from Master Mizuno that appears in this thread (quoted below)?



Not to answer for Marko, but I still haven't seen a nice J-blade that wasn't asymmetrically ground...why I asked for a choil pic.


----------



## maiko (May 18, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Not to answer for Marko, but I still haven't seen a nice J-blade that wasn't asymmetrically ground...why I asked for a choil pic.



this is a choil shot from my mizuno hontanren 240 gyuto


----------



## chinacats (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Maiko, that certainly confirms the asymmetry.


----------



## maiko (May 18, 2015)

not sure i see the asymmetry...you sure you not just seeing the handle offset? i may be missing it if very subtle...


----------



## Chuckles (May 18, 2015)

The asymmetry I have noticed that would impact handedness the most (I would imagine) has been above the belly moving into the beginning of the tip section. Very smooth blended convexity on the right blade face and much flatter on the left. I would guess it would increase stiction for pull cuts on softer products for a lefty. 


Def asymmetric. You can see that the right blade face (on the left in the choil shot) has much more convexity, especially as you move move past the mid point going from spine to edge.


----------



## maiko (May 18, 2015)

maiko said:


> My Miz 240 is 50-50. I ordered the octagonal handle, which you should consider if you want lefty-friendly but easier to re-sell.



thanks to some of the points made above, it looks like i was wrong on this. seems that the consensus is that the grind on the Mizuno is slightly asymmetric.


----------



## maiko (May 18, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> The asymmetry I have noticed that would impact handedness the most (I would imagine) has been above the belly moving into the beginning of the tip section. Very smooth blended convexity on the right blade face and much flatter on the left. I would guess it would increase stiction for pull cuts on softer products for a lefty.



interesting. are you speaking generally re the impact of asymmetry on handedness or specifically re the Mizuno.


----------



## labor of love (May 19, 2015)

maiko said:


> interesting. are you speaking generally re the impact of asymmetry on handedness or specifically re the Mizuno.



Pretty sure Chuckles is speaking in general here with asymmetry, not just Miz.


----------



## Chuckles (May 19, 2015)

I am not left handed so keep that in mind. The Mizunos I have used have particularly well executed convexity in that area and without it I don't think I would hold the knife in quite as high regard. 

FWIW the Mizuno suminagashi gyuto of Salty's has a very similar grind to my gesshin Ittestsu San Mai if that helps anybody for reference.

I also think my preferences are fairly atypical when compared to what is commonly held as the 'Forum Ideal'. These are just my observations.


----------

